# Experience with the Samsung SIR-T451



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I purchased this Saturday so I could enjoy the World Series in HD. It gives a find picture, but was surprised to find it doesn't scan for OTA Digitial channels--you have to find them itself, then it remembers them. Am I missing anything?

Also, some channels that came in OTA with my VOOM box (now gone) don't come in OTA with this box. Is the tuner not an especially great one for bringing in distants?


----------



## martin1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I order one a week ago from CC, but I downloaded the manuel from
Samsung site. According to page 24 of the manuel you should be able
to auto memorized channels Thats if I am reading it right. I know this is
old thread from 25 Oct so you probaly got it all figured out by now.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

How do you like this box? I was thinking about buying one for a 4:3 tv. From the manual I can crop the output to fit. I think it will work since a lot of the network shows are cropped for the analog broadcast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

You can cropped the programs that not boardcast in HD, and it is the same as you watch in analog. You can buy it at crutchfield for $229.99 with a discount code pibs9-58ahr-yq1kp .

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-3YMgY6S8pzZ/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=305SIRT451


----------



## martin1 (Mar 11, 2004)

temp said:


> You can cropped the programs that not boardcast in HD, and it is the same as you watch in analog. You can buy it at crutchfield for $229.99 with a discount code pibs9-58ahr-yq1kp .
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-3YMgY6S8pzZ/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=305SIRT451


You can buy it at CC for 250 with 50 rebate making it $200


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw one of these at Fry's so I picked one up. Unfortunately it crops the picture too much when using zoom taking a good portion of the picture and making everyone look fat (I'm talking about 4:3 video in a 16:9 signal). I called tech support and the said there was no adjustment for the zoom. Looks like I'll be taking it back.


----------

